# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.19.01 released

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.19.01 is out!*   *The season has just started, so something new and exciting is coming soon. Get ready!*  1. The following MTK-based models have been added to the list of supported:  *♦ Alcatel OT - 4118* (MT65XX) *♦ Avvio Pad 10.1* (MT6589) *♦ BLU Life 8 XL* (MT6592) *♦ Blu D780* (MT6582) *♦ Gomobile Go400* (MT6572) *♦ Huawei GR3 Dual TAG-L13* (MT6753) *♦ Jlinksz K960* (MT6592) *♦ Imobile i-STYLE 8.5* (MT6582) *♦ KINGZONE N3 PLUS* (MT6732) *♦ Life x325* (MT6572) *♦ Movic W1* (MT6xxx) *♦ NOBLEX N501* (MT6573) *♦ SENSEIT E400* (MT6582) *♦ Truconnect Flow 3g* (MT6572) *♦ Wiko JERRY* (MT6580) *♦ ZTE E8QP* (MT8735M)  2.* Vodafone Smart 4 max* based on Qualcomm MSM8926 added to the list 
3. Released lots of minor improvements in the service procedures.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

